# Collision off Korea Ignites Chemicals Onboard



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

By MarEx 

Korea's Arirang News reported today that investigations are underway to determine the cause of a collision between a cargo ship and a chemical tanker off Korea's southeast coast.


The incident occurred in the early hours of Sunday morning, says the report and a fire broke out. The 91 crew of the two vessels were rescued.


The Hong Kong-flagged tanker was headed for Busan when the collision occurred with the freighter Gravity Highway at around 2 a.m. Sunday, Korea time. There is a chance that the tanker could break in half.



inShare.1


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower sm,yesterday.20:48.re:colision off korea ignites chemicals on board,thank you for the news,good to hear all crew rescued.regards ben27


----------

